# condensation in drywall



## vikasintl (Apr 2, 2011)

One of the exterior walls in bedroom has moisture in drywall due to condensation..mainly at the bottom of wall...currently I have removed 4 feet height of drywall and from inside of the house, I can see water resistant sheathing behind this sheathing there is plywood and than a gap and again a  plywood and than siding..
I have moisture meter...and when I check the moisture on this water resistant sheathing (currently I have removed drywall and blow in insulation material) it shows around 22% at bottom but just above 1 feet from bottom it is 16% or less...so what is the solution?

btw when I kept the windows open and door open...this bottom moisture came from 22 % to 15% or less...

One more thing this room has two exterior walls...one the front exterior wall ...no problem but on side exterior wall this problem...
I was told best solution is ventilation but in cold we can not keep windows or door open...so what is the solution?
vapor barrier or any other material that can stop meeting hot air from inside to outside cold air? or any other idea to solve this?

I am replacing blow in insulation with fiber glass insulation..


----------



## joecaption (Apr 5, 2011)

There should only be one vaper barrier. In reading your post it sounded like some one installed one before the sheathing went up on the outside. A very big no no. It needs to be cut out and remove if that's the case.
If there's a crawl space is there a 6 mil. vaper barrier on the ground?
Is there soffit vents.
How is the roof vented?
If there are soffit vents is the insulation in the attic pulled back or is there faom baffles for the air can flow in the soffits up to the roof vents.
How old are the widows? If there really old and someone installed replacement window, did they take the time to remove the trim and fill the old window weight bays with insulation? If not that area will always be much colder.


----------



## CharlieO (Apr 5, 2011)

Is this a first floor room. if so check rhe gutter system and the water flow along the outside of the house, if water or sow is building up there the siding and sheathing may be wicking the moisture up.


----------



## vikasintl (Apr 7, 2011)

joecaption said:


> There should only be one vaper barrier. In reading your post it sounded like some one installed one before the sheathing went up on the outside. A very big no no. It needs to be cut out and remove if that's the case.
> If there's a crawl space is there a 6 mil. vaper barrier on the ground?
> Is there soffit vents.
> How is the roof vented?
> ...



Here are the layers in that wall after removing drywall and blow in insulation up to 4 feet....
I can see sheathing made my united states gypsum company and I found that some of the sheathing they made has already a water repellent paper attached on it...so 

here are the layers..

I can see

1.Sheathing with that black water repellent paper attached to it..
2.In this sheathing there is a whole because some one has put blow in insulation so obviously holes every 18" inches...
3. Behind this sheathing there is a air gap...I assume that is drainage pane
4. After this air gap I am positive there is a siding...( I can touch through the holes in sheathing and I can feel after this gap...another wood layer...

To answer other questions...
This is a flat roof house..(Not totally flat but slanted towards the back of the house). The condensation is only on one wall which is on the side of the house not on front or back...
There was no opening in soffit on this side of the house...but there was a opening in soffit in front side of the house.....so I created a opening in soffit but when I did that I saw there is another fascia board when the soffit ends...
so on side of the house there is fascia board than over hang of around 1.5 feet ofcourse that is the size of soffit ...and when you see under the soffit I can see another fascia board...so I assume that there was no overhang before ..and some one created a overhang but did not remove that old fascia board or did not reuse that fascia board ...but put a new fascia board...
please note that when I open the front soffit ...there is no secodary fascia board just one fascia board...3 feet overhang with soffit and than I can easily see insulation and beams...but when I see from the side ...that secondary fascia board is blocking my view and I assume it is blocking air movement too??
so should I create some holes(vents in that fascia board as it is difficult to remove the whole fascia board...do you think that is why room is too air tight and no ventilation?
Windows are ok...we did install correctly....


----------

